# Good Luck



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Good luck to all of my fellow ND Boys this weekend, Hunt Safe because death is way to permanent. :beer:

See ya Monday

Bob


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

Good Luck as well! I am stuck home as my group isn't heading out to hunt until Wednesday a.m.

Will be awaiting pics of all the hogs!


----------

